# tandoori



## steve johnson (Sep 18, 2015)

just having a go at some tandoori chicken thighs for tea (and its just started peeing down) more pics to follow













IMG_0316.JPG



__ steve johnson
__ Sep 18, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking Good! Is that potato holding Chicken in Place?


----------



## steve johnson (Sep 18, 2015)

No it's a lemon Steve, it's looking good now













image.jpg



__ steve johnson
__ Sep 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ steve johnson
__ Sep 18, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking Good! You need some thing to hold the chicken in place.


----------



## steve johnson (Sep 18, 2015)

And it's finished it was really nice Thumbs U













image.jpg



__ steve johnson
__ Sep 18, 2015





p


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 18, 2015)

Almost looks like a Chicken Kebab!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2015)

Points for you! That looks great!


----------



## smokewood (Sep 20, 2015)

WOW, that looks amazing.  They remind me of the chicken kebabs that they cook in Manchester.  Excellent work Steve.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 20, 2015)

Exactly what I thought! Might of given me an idea or two!!


----------



## steve johnson (Sep 20, 2015)

10 chicken thighs marinaded and then cooked indirect for about 90 mins turned out really well. I double squered it steve for ease of handling


----------



## smokewood (Sep 20, 2015)

I remember speaking to one of the kebab shop owners and he said he always used chicken thighs rather than breast as they were more moist.


----------



## steve johnson (Sep 20, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I remember speaking to one of the kebab shop owners and he said he always used chicken thighs rather than breast as they were more moist.


 yeah I'll second that


----------

